# Quite the Audience Last Night..in January!



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Four artistic, creative , very successfull people, who know very well what is required to entertain the public and make a living doing it.
Several times they "paid" me with their spontaneous applause!
WOW!!?
Very impressed, even as they neared the final steps out the exit.
You never know who is going to be coming through your door.(So I treat them all the same)
It obviously is Not just all about "The Money".


----------

